# HELP



## jbaby (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,
Just received letter of offer for icsi at RFC, for Oct af. Can someone please tell me how long the whole process lasts. We have to go for screening in Oct. Also how long do you recommend taking off work?

Jbaby


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i only took off the 2ww.

we got our letter in the november, went by decembers af, injections were january and 2ww was in february. I then tested at the beginning of march.


----------

